# My first Kraut (pics)



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

So today I am attempting to make sour kraut. 

First DH picked 3 nice cabbages for me










Then I cut them in half and cored them










Sliced thinly










Layered it with sea salt and pressed it down










The 3 cabbages were just right for this 2 gal bucket. Since I didn't have a plate that would fit right to the edge, I covered it with saran wrap first.










Then added the plate and weight and out on the porch it went. Sure hope it turns out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like it will turn out just fine!

I like using a ziplock bag full of brine water as a weight, no need for a plate, et al. You can arrange the bag so it fits nice and snug in what ever container you're using. Thanks Alton Brown for that tip!


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks I all ways wanted to try sauerkraut but wasn't sure how to


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

pmondo said:


> thanks I all ways wanted to try sauerkraut but wasn't sure how to


From what I have read it's about a 1/2 c of salt per gallon, it seemed a bit salty to me so I used about a 1/2 c for the 2 gallons and I have pleanty of brine in it.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Looks like it will turn out just fine!
> 
> I like using a ziplock bag full of brine water as a weight, no need for a plate, et al. You can arrange the bag so it fits nice and snug in what ever container you're using. Thanks Alton Brown for that tip!


That may be something I will try later, but DH seemed very happy to bring me his wieght from his shop


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

how long are you fermenting it for ?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

pmondo said:


> how long are you fermenting it for ?


From what I have read it says 10 days or until it is sour enough to your taste, so I think I will see what it tastes like at about 8 days and go from there. It is sitting on our back porch. high 80's during the day and high 50's at night. So if I don't die from it, life will be good LOL


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

well keep us updated I want to see how this turns out


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How fun! I started my first ever batch a few days ago also. I'm very eager to see how it turns out.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

mammabooh said:


> How fun! I started my first ever batch a few days ago also. I'm very eager to see how it turns out.


Looks like were in this together, you will get to try yours first. Hope it turns out yummy!


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

I like canning sauerkraut and in the middle of winter opening a few cans and adding a little sugar and..............................


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

and what old school? you can;t leave us hanging.....LOL


----------



## swampyankee (May 15, 2006)

I made kraut for the first time last year and wow did I enjoy it. I found myself using it on every sandwich I made...no more tasteless,expensive,middle of winter lettuce for me.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I ferment my kraut right in canning jars. Once it is finished fermenting the jars seal themselves. I don't care for kraut, but my husband and kids love it! I will be spending my weekend making quarts upon quarts of hit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Feisty Farm said:


> I ferment my kraut right in canning jars. Once it is finished fermenting the jars seal themselves.


I did this a couple years. I prefer the crock method.

When fermenting in the jars, you shouldn't have the lids on tight. They will bubble right over the top. You need to have multiple towels under the jars and change those towels daily until the kraut has finished fermenting. Then you need to wipe the excess salt residue off the rim & process. I've never had the jars seal themselves.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I did this a couple years. I prefer the crock method.
> 
> When fermenting in the jars, you shouldn't have the lids on tight. They will bubble right over the top. You need to have multiple towels under the jars and change those towels daily until the kraut has finished fermenting. Then you need to wipe the excess salt residue off the rim & process. I've never had the jars seal themselves.


Yea I was wondering about the sealing themselves thing. That just doesn't sound very safe to me.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks good to me!!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Good luck! I made my first batch in the basement this year, turned out quite good!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done! We finally found a recipe we like this year, with a southern type sweet/sour flavor. 

We just salted the sliced cabbage and left it overnight and then canned it up the next day. We've already taste tested a couple of the pints and it was exactly what we wanted.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How did your kraut turn out? Mine is quite yummy and I'll certinly be making it again next year.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Merks said:


> From what I have read it's about a 1/2 c of salt per gallon, it seemed a bit salty to me so I used about a 1/2 c for the 2 gallons and I have pleanty of brine in it.


It should be about 3 tablespoons of salt per 5 lbs. of cabbage (weigh it before coring). Go by the weight, rather than volume because we all fluff our stuff differently, but weight is weight.

I'm trying to not have to make kraut this year because I still have pints from last year, BUT, I have already made 24 pints of slaw, have 4 heads of red cabbage in the fridge and 6 heads of large (9-10 lb) white cabbages in the garden. What to do? What to do?


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Would Love to have someone's recipe for making Kraut in a canning jar. I have cabbage in the fridge waiting on this very recipe as I type this. I would also like to be able to can it if that is possible, instead of keeping it all in the back of the fridge.
Thank you!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Sally, are you canning the slaw? if so, how and is it soggy?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

nana28 said:


> Would Love to have someone's recipe for making Kraut in a canning jar. I have cabbage in the fridge waiting on this very recipe as I type this.


Core & shred cabbage. Add 3 Tbl non-iodized salt per 5 lb of cabbage. Mix well and press down to allow water to be released from cabbage until cabbage is covered by the juice. (If juice doesn't cover cabbage, add brine made from 1.5 Tbl salt to 1 quart of water, boil, cool & add to cabbage)

Pack jars leaving .5" head space. Cover loosely with flat & ring (or dense cheesecloth). Place jars on multiple layers of towels in cool place for fermentation. The jars will bubble over during fermentation. You will need to change the towels daily.

After 3-6 weeks (until fermentation is complete). Wipe rims of the jar. If you used a flat & ring, these will need to be washed also). Adjust flats & rings. Process in water bath; 15 minutes for pints, 20 minutes for quarts.

eta:
When I make my kraut in a crock, I use a ziplock bag filled with brine to weight the kraut down. By using the brine, if the bag leaks, I don't have to worry about the kraut being diluted.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

So you put the jars in boiling water for 15 or 20 minutes and then seal after it's done working? A fast boil?

I've been wondering what to do with a whole pail full or a rack of jars of kraut when it's ready to eat.

With the recent spike in kraut prices I'll have to try growing some cabbage next summer.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

fishhead,
After the kraut has finished working in the jars, you need to make sure that any and all of the brine is cleaned up from the rim & threads of the jar. Adjust a 2-piece canning lid, then water bath can the jars.

To water bath can, fill a large stock pot with jars & water. The water should be at least 1"-3" above the top of the jars. Bring water to a rolling boil, then start counting the processing time. 15 minutes for pints, 20 minutes for quarts.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

julieq said:


> Well done! We finally found a recipe we like this year, with a southern type sweet/sour flavor.
> 
> We just salted the sliced cabbage and left it overnight and then canned it up the next day. We've already taste tested a couple of the pints and it was exactly what we wanted.


Mama always did hers in quart jars. She put one teaspoon of salt & one of sugar in each jar & filled the jar with warm water. She never did process it & I guess it had better probiotic properties than if she had. 

I made some in a big glass jar that turned out good but I put it in jars & processed it. Didn't think about the sugar till now but I think I'll try that next time. Don't see why I couldn't add some to the big jar in proportion.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

old school said:


> I like canning sauerkraut and in the middle of winter opening a few cans and adding a little sugar and..............................


You reminded me of a kraut salad that I used to make many years ago that I added a little sugar to. I never had a written recipe for it so I looked online and found one similar to what I made for anybody interested. I think I usually added chopped celery, green onions, peppers and maybe even a few chopped tomatoes. I think I drained the juice off the saurkraut and simmered it a few minutes with the sugar and oil. I don't remember if I used vinegar or not - my youngest is 38 and I haven't made it since the kids were growing up. It was good with pork roast.

Cooks.com - Recipe - Sauerkraut Salad

1/4 c. vinegar
1/4 c. sugar
1/4 c. salad oil
1 (16 oz.) can sauerkraut, drained
1 c. shredded carrots
1/2 c. chopped green pepper
1/2 c. thinly sliced red onions


Combine sugar, vinegar and oil in small saucepan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 3 minutes, stirring occasionally. Combine sauerkraut, carrots, green pepper and onion in a bowl. Add liquid and blend thoroughly. Cover and chill 4-6 hours or overnight. Makes 4 cups salad.


----------

